# Ranger First Responder vs CLS



## jelco90 (Jul 27, 2007)

Can any one tell me what the difference is?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, you do the training under stress,etc.  Last time I did it, they had loud speakers playing what I'm guessing to be was the saving private ryan beach head scene, a simulated helo crash scene, and a bunch of instructors around hassling you.  We did night sticks under nods as well, the nose hose, and all that other happy stuff.  Same principles as CLS, but under more "realistic" and stressful conditions.


----------



## jelco90 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks BDS. Ive just been assign as The Combat Life Saver Group leader for our unit and Im looking for ways to improve the course.
Jelco90


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sure a bunch of the medics on the board could give you some really great ideas.  Hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 27, 2007)

my CLS do that now, minus the nods stuff.  the difference (to me) is that the rangers actually care about what they're learning and why.  I'll take a ranger FR over most CLS anyday.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 27, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> my CLS do that now, minus the nods stuff.  the difference (to me) is that the rangers actually care about what they're learning and why.  I'll take a ranger FR over most CLS anyday.




EDIT:  now that I read the next few posts....

Realism.  If you can find a place that does the ACMS-VT recerts for Medics, they have SIMmen...  basically manequins that breathe, bleed, live die etc.  the operator changes settings based on your treatments.  also, look up the most recent care continuum....  either Tactical Combat Combat Casualty Care (tc3) or the MARCH theory.  if you need slides or pics I have that too.  I teach CLS.  let me know if you need any pointers.


----------



## jelco90 (Jul 27, 2007)

HM1171: Im interested in anything thing you can help with. Thanks for the help.
jelco


----------



## pardus (Jul 27, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> I'll take a ranger FR over most CLS anyday.



Hmmm 'Triage is a bitch' LOL!


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 27, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Hmmm 'Triage is a bitch' LOL!



Indeed it is.  :)  glad I am that I'm a medic! LOL


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, and Pardus, 100 points for cross-threading the one where you pissed off all the medics.  50 more for the direct quote.


----------



## rangerpsych (Jul 27, 2007)

not only that but RFR focuses specifically on what was found to be the most core tasks that n Ranger will need to be able to do on the battlefield to increase survivability..


----------



## jelco90 (Jul 27, 2007)

IMHO the title COMBAT LIFE SAVER sounds comical/trivial/less than serious. I'd prefer to use the term Tactical First Responder. 

Another thought occurred to me as well on this subject. Civilian EMS personnel would pay good money to learn how to be a "tactical medic" and I find soldiers in my classes that do not want to be there but were ordered to attend!
Jelco90


----------



## DoctorDoom (Aug 22, 2007)

Remind the troops who are not motivated that this is how they save their buddy's or their own lives... if they aren't interested in that then they need to find another uniform... like a clown outfit.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 22, 2007)

Amen, Doc.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Aug 22, 2007)

Furthermore, I went through CLS... I am an ACS certified ATLS instructor and have ample time as trauma resident, and I got some good learning out of the course.  I'm sleep deprived and on call but damn that attitude of "why do I care" just pisses me off.  The training is very useful especially considering it is designed for those with no medical experience.  

Soory, lost my temper there.  Please ignore my ranting and raving.


----------



## pardus (Aug 22, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> Sorry, Rost my temper there.  Prease ignore my ranting and raving.



It's your inner Gengis Khan coming out, we understand


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 22, 2007)

he's not Doctor Doom for nothing.


----------

